# Cryptocoryne bangkaensis Bangka 'Dwarf'	Waser 01-1



## Ghazanfar Ghori (Jan 27, 2004)

I've been growing C. bangkaensis for about 18 months. I find it to be a fairly easy plant to grow under standard blackwater conditions. A few months ago, one of my plants started to send up a spathe - but unfortunately, while the spathe was still only a few millimeters long, it melted. The plant tried again two additional times, with similar results. I couldn't figure out why the spathe was not maturing. Guessing it was some kind of nutrient deficiency, I added a fertilizer tab to the pot, hoping that would do the trick. The next spathe developed normally, and it finally opened up yesterday. Here are a few pictures, maybe excessive pictures, but its a beautiful spathe and I couldn't help myself. Pictures don't do this spathe justice - the patterns, colors and textures are to be seen in person to be truly appreciated.























































More pictures on my blog...


----------



## SnyperP (Dec 10, 2004)

You crypt guys are hardcore. =D


----------



## fredyk (Jun 21, 2004)

wierd spathe; in its own way, fascinating!


----------



## DelawareJim (Nov 15, 2005)

Cool flower! Great job. Mine just keeps plugging along, no flowers yet. Hopefully this spring.

Cheers.
Jim


----------



## Kai Witte (Jan 30, 2006)

Congrats, Ghanzanfar!

This is also one of my favorite crypt species. And, yes, the inflorescence is really beautiful. Looks like your plant still could need some more nutrients (preferably from leaf-mould) - these tend to flower non-stop if the plants have enough energy reserves to keep going. I'd also guess that nutrients are the limiting factor with Jim's plant...


----------



## Ghazanfar Ghori (Jan 27, 2004)

I had a few leaves die off as the spathe started to mature. I suspect I'm low on SOME nutrient, I just cannot figure out what. Leaf mould from F. sylvatica is impossible to come by here. I need to figure out exactly what the plant needs from the leaf mould, that way we can find substitutes. 

I always have a hard time figuring out if I'm over fertilizing or under fertilizing.


----------



## DelawareJim (Nov 15, 2005)

Kai Witte said:


> Congrats, Ghanzanfar!
> I'd also guess that nutrients are the limiting factor with Jim's plant...


Yes, I'm sure you're right. I tend to run my Crypts, orchids, and aquariums lean. Don't have a lot of free time and if I increased the nutrients to proper levels, I'd never keep up. 

Cheers.
Jim


----------



## cryptoria (Dec 11, 2007)

Nice crypt and nice shot!


----------



## junglemike (Aug 3, 2007)

Nice looking spathe!!!


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

Photo links appear to be broken.  Never mind, working now. Great shots!


----------



## Khamul1of9 (Oct 25, 2005)

Nice!! Great dissection too!


----------

